# TiB update.zip error 0



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm trying to use the update.zip feature in Titanium Backup for restoration in recovery. Whenever I try to install the .zip it shows the following error:


```
<br />
[email protected]:/sdcard/clockworkmod # cat report.log<br />
...<br />
-- Installing: /sdcard/update.zip<br />
Finding update package...<br />
[URL=I:Update]I:Update[/URL] location: /sdcard/update.zip<br />
[URL=W:using]W:using[/URL] /data/media, no /sdcard found.<br />
Opening update package...<br />
Installing update...<br />
[URL=E:Error]E:Error[/URL] in /sdcard/update.zip<br />
(Status 0)<br />
Installation aborted.<br />
result was NULL, message is: assert failed: install_zip("/sdcard/update.zip")<br />
```
I tried with CWM 4.0.0.4, and I just failed with Team Rogue Recovery 1.3.0

Thoughts?


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

I wonder if I need to edit the .zip to point to the correct location? I thought the external sd is mounted at /sdcard in Rogue Recovery.


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

Right now my work around is to use adb to push the TitaniumBackup_Latest.apk from their site to /data/app and run it that way.


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

Is that the .zip that TiBu creates in the app itself? I've had issues with it too, I believe it's the updater script it creates, it isn't meant for newer recoveries/OS'... check out the update.zip I use for TiBu: http://www.mediafire.com/?2fonc7x7zhtf7mu (it is an older version of TiBu, so replace the apk that's inside if you want, and RootExplorer really isn't included).

And good idea on switching recoveries (whether it's Rogue or EOS' version), the official one from Rom Manager (4004) doesn't recognize the external SDcard, and is recommended to stay away from (most of the alternate recoveries are updated to version 5+ too).


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

Bazar6 said:


> Is that the .zip that TiBu creates in the app itself? I've had issues with it too, I believe it's the updater script it creates, it isn't meant for newer recoveries/OS'... check out the update.zip I use for TiBu: http://www.mediafire...2fonc7x7zhtf7mu (it is an older version of TiBu, so replace the apk that's inside if you want, and RootExplorer really isn't included).
> 
> And good idea on switching recoveries (whether it's Rogue or EOS' version), the official one from Rom Manager (4004) doesn't recognize the external SDcard, and is recommended to stay away from (most of the alternate recoveries are updated to version 5+ too).


Thanks man, I'll grab that .zip and give it ago. I'm on Rogue's recovery, working really well for me.


----------

